# questions bout putting subs in??



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok i'm fully upgrading my sound system, my dad put a complete blaupunkt system in, well it sucks, lol, i have a kenwood execelon head from my last car, and it fits, i'm prolly getting polk momo speakers for better sound, and i'm having the entire car dynamatted, but i want to install a hidden 10in sub in the back left of the trunk, opposite the spare tire. neways i wanted to know if i do this will the hatchback rattle like a mother when the bass is cranked? and if so what can i do to reduce the rattle, aside from turn the sub down?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

dont "have the car dynamatted" buy the stuff from ebay (not dynamat!) you can get 100 square feet for $110 shipped. unlike dynamat were you could get a door kit (only does 2 doors and i think its 40sq.ft for $88)


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> dont "have the car dynamatted" buy the stuff from ebay (not dynamat!) you can get 100 square feet for $110 shipped. unlike dynamat were you could get a door kit (only does 2 doors and i think its 40sq.ft for $88)


my friend works for dynamat so i'm getting it super cheap and they sell it by the sq ft as well, i can get the entire car done for 80


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> my friend works for dynamat so i'm getting it super cheap and they sell it by the sq ft as well, i can get the entire car done for 80


ahhh see i didnt know that :thumbup: but i would think that should handle the hatch as well, unless you dont mat the hatch or its loose or something?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> ahhh see i didnt know that :thumbup: but i would think that should handle the hatch as well, unless you dont mat the hatch or its loose or something?


i don't think u can mat a hatch because ur basically filling in ne gaps between the hatch and the body, maybe if my rubber seals are thick enough it wont rattle...much....hehe...bass is good lol


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

why whouldn't you mat a hatch? Door panels, floor, there is alot that could be matted.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> why whouldn't you mat a hatch? Door panels, floor, there is alot that could be matted.


it would probly make the hatch to heavy and it wont stay up.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> it would probly make the hatch to heavy and it wont stay up.


how can u mat the hatch its glass?? lol i'm matting the doors and every interior panel under the carpet, but if someone can tell me how u can mat the glass hatchback of an 88 300zx id do it but until then i wont


----------



## Heath Burge (Jan 12, 2005)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> ok i'm fully upgrading my sound system, my dad put a complete blaupunkt system in, well it sucks, lol, i have a kenwood execelon head from my last car, and it fits, i'm prolly getting polk momo speakers for better sound, and i'm having the entire car dynamatted, but i want to install a hidden 10in sub in the back left of the trunk, opposite the spare tire. neways i wanted to know if i do this will the hatchback rattle like a mother when the bass is cranked? and if so what can i do to reduce the rattle, aside from turn the sub down?



dude go with JL or OZ audio best subs i think but yes your hatchback will rattle a bit or a lot but it will rattle if u have a small amp then it wont matter alot. and if it does rattle its no big deal u wont hear it from inside the car people out side of it has to deal with it!


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

OZ subs arent bad. most JL's suck (W6v2 and W7 arent bad)
wayy better choices though, depending on the cash you have to spend

you mat around the glass, under the plastic / carpet pieces. and you mat the area between where the edge of the hatch sits, and the frame around the hatch (no metal on metal contact = no rattles)

search around a bit. i did a MASSIVE sound deadening project (see THIS thread: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=77755 )


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Jasper said:


> OZ subs arent bad. most JL's suck (W6v2 and W7 arent bad)
> wayy better choices though, depending on the cash you have to spend
> 
> you mat around the glass, under the plastic / carpet pieces. and you mat the area between where the edge of the hatch sits, and the frame around the hatch (no metal on metal contact = no rattles)
> ...


i'm doing entire polk momo system cept for the head and amp, head is kenwood, amp has yet to be purchased along wiht the subs, but the momo speakers are on the way


----------



## zimmer_kole (Jan 15, 2005)

My only suggestion is stay away from the kenwood. Im not sure about blaupunkt, but kenwood is usually trash.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

zimmer_kole said:


> My only suggestion is stay away from the kenwood. Im not sure about blaupunkt, but kenwood is usually trash.


actually kenwood excelons are some off the best decks i've owned, ahd it in my last car, worked very well


----------

